#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-07
<jbicha> fossfreedom: hi, I'm working on GNOME 3.24 updates in zesty
<jbicha> budgie will need an update for gnome-settings-daemon 3.24, see bug 1662647
<jbicha> oh you don't have a ubot here
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662647
<fossfreedom> jbicha: thanks - left a comment on github - all looks ok from my side. cheers
<jbicha> you can drop my email from the changelog if your email is on the signature line
<jbicha> I'll go ahead and upload gnome-settings-daemon and I'll sponsor the budgie-desktop upload to zesty when you're ready
<fossfreedom> jbicha: sure.  will do - just raising the paperwork
<jbicha> fossfreedom: budgie doesn't use javascript right?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: no - C and Vala only
<jbicha> gjs is being ported to mozjs38
<fossfreedom> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/budgie-desktop/+bug/1662713
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-09
<jbicha> I guess you decided you're going to release 32-bit isos?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME will eventually stop since it's like double the work at iso release time
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: thoughts of when Ubuntu GNOME will make that decision?
<fossfreedom_> LTS?
<jbicha> well if Budgie announced now that it was amd64 only, that might help us follow now
<jbicha> the downside is we're sort of stranding whoever install Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 32-bit
<fossfreedom_> let me do a poll of the community.  Will get back to you.
<jbicha> because of that, there's an argument that we should wait until after 18.04 LTS
<jbicha> thanks, it might be good to decide by Feature Freeze next week
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: yep - we'll splat this over social media (just done the G+ poll) - will make a decision monday coming
<jbicha> I'm working on updating GNOME to 3.23 Beta (towards 3.24 Final) for zesty over the next week, any concerns with that?
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: the only big issue we have is mutter moving to 3.24 - we'll need to test this carefully on our side.
<jbicha> I did an initial test with mutter 3.23.3; the budgie desktop at least loaded
<jbicha> the mutter devs have made a lot of commits since 3.23.3
<fossfreedom_> thanks - the other key test is running stuff full-screen - that caught us and upstream at 3.22
<jbicha> it's a bit tricky to test right now because mutter and gnome-shell need to be upgraded together
<jbicha> but gnome-shell needs an updated gjs which needs an updated mozjs
<jbicha> and you need gnome-shell working if you want to test using gdm3
<fossfreedom_> BTW - 10.3 version of budgie-desktop upstream have decided to drop mutter in favour of compiz - unfortunately too late for feature freeze
<jbicha> but I'll ping you next week when it's easier to try out, should be gnome 3.23.90 then too (which means GNOME is supposed to be at API/feature freeze)
<jbicha> wait, compiz??
<fossfreedom_> yes - you read that correctly
<jbicha> what happened to the qt proposal?
<fossfreedom_> QT is still on the table - what they want is a fallback for X - they want QT for wayland stuff.  Ikey is not a happy bunny with how much workarounds and issues that people encounter with each new mutter release
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-12
<fossfreedom> jbicha: indicative results for the 64bit vs 32bit Q - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23984899/
<jbicha> I think Ubuntu GNOME will drop official 32-bit support after 18.04 LTS
<jbicha> our metapckage and packages are built for several architectures which means that it's possible to install Ubuntu GNOME on other architectures; we just won't release install iso's for it
<jbicha> and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/use-ubuntu-32bit-64bit-poll
<fossfreedom> interesting: very similar results
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-05
<arter> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Budgie 17.10
<arter> And the screen keeps rotating when I move my laptop
<arter> So I looked it up, and apparently there is a way to disable auto rotation using dconf-editor
<arter> But somehow my screen just flips upside down on startup
<arter> Any ideas?
<arter> Sometimes even during normal usage it seems to flip (although this is pretty irregular)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-06
<tamaroth_web> Hey guys, a quick question: is there a way I could change the app switcher to something else as I don't really like the one that comes with Budgie? (app switcher as in the window that pops up when you press alt-tab)
<fossfreedom> tamaroth_web, the only other alt+tab switcher is one that we are previewing  currently via budgie-welcome - applets - the budgie-window-previews applet
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-07
<tamaroth_web> fossfreedom: hmm, it's not there :( I tried installing it also through apt, but it's not on the list either, probably missing some ppa or something
<fossfreedom> tamaroth_web, you need to enable our backports ppa and update - budgie-welcome - recommendations
<tamaroth_web> yeah, that did the trick, thank you so much :)
<tamaroth_web> need to relog then, thanks again
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-08
<Stavross20> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu budgie on my Lenovo ThinkPad x240, will I have the bios issues? I'll be dual booting windows 10
<fossfreedom> Stavross20, make sure you download 17.10.1 from our webpage and you'll be ok - that has the bios fixed kernel in that image
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-09
<finux> hi guys super quick question but for the livecd installer i've had to logout of the session and need to log back in what is the username/password for livecd
<finux> it's not ubuntu and no password i know that
<finux> found it ubuntu-budgie no password
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-11
<Jfbourdeau> Just installed ( former linux mint user) ubutun budgie... MY symantec keyboard volume up, down, mute do not work I must create shortcuts with CTRL + volume up, down, mute for the shortcut to work.. Is there a way to simply use the vulume up and down button ?
<Jfbourdeau> how can we configure the dock bar where apps appear when we open them, to not dissapear ? It show / hide if we mouse over it, but I am affraid my wife will go crazy What is the best way to install Mozilla thunderbird as it doesn't show in the SOFTWARE module ? TKS !!
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-02-07
<fleabeard> hey guys, budgie-panel has crashed on me and the reporter thing came up and I sent a report (though I'm not even sure if that went through) this is a fresh install of the distro.
<fleabeard> as it stands currently, I have no working panel :/
<fleabeard> had to conjure up hexchat via the terminal to get here
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-02-08
<fleabeard> any reason why chromium is suddenly using the Swedish language, even though nothing was changed and the language params set in chromium are all English?
<fleabeard> nevermind, it appears to have sorted itself out. How odd
<bashfulrobot> fleabeard
<bashfulrobot> : There are other people on discourse if it's quiet here.  Check it out at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org
